# DVRUpgrade InstantCake 39.99 !?!



## magnus

InstantCake for TiVo Units (download) $39.99 !?!?

Wow, I'm no longer seeing the value in that at double the price.


----------



## navicaph

I just bought a copy, and for the life of me can't get it to work. $40 with little support or documentation. What a crappy experience.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson

magnus said:


> InstantCake for TiVo Units (download) $39.99 !?!?
> 
> Wow, I'm no longer seeing the value in that at double the price.


Yeah, I was going to buy IC for the SW just in case my TiVo HD was to bad.
luckily I was able to get a bandaged copy of my TiVoHD OS.

Disabling intellipark is another issue.


----------



## DemonSlayer

$40 is way too much. I would buy it for $20.


----------



## Resist

In this economy, even $20 is way too much! I would pay $10.


----------



## Wil

Resist said:


> In this economy, even $20 is way too much! I would pay $10.


Well, the image itself is free. You have to add the customer service value and $40 is a bargain!


----------



## JoeTaxpayer

I own multiple TiVos, series 2, 3, and HD. 
I've bought InstantCake for the 2 and 3, and it was worth every cent (at $20). If my drive fails on the HD, what other option would you suggest? 
A TB drive is $80 delivered, plus the $40, $120 total. 

Buying the formatted drives would cost over $240. How is that $40 a ripoff?


----------



## magnus

At double the original price.... how is it not?????? What exactly changed about how this software is created to warrant double the price????

I could live with the price of $20 for the convenience but at this price.... I'll make my own image... thank you very much.



JoeTaxpayer said:


> I own multiple TiVos, series 2, 3, and HD.
> I've bought InstantCake for the 2 and 3, and it was worth every cent (at $20). If my drive fails on the HD, what other option would you suggest?
> A TB drive is $80 delivered, plus the $40, $120 total.
> 
> Buying the formatted drives would cost over $240. How is that $40 a ripoff?


----------



## kosibar

My TiVo HD is having problems that _could_ be the hard drive but could very likely be something else. I would risk $20 on InstantCake to find out for sure but $40 is too much to risk.


----------



## lew

Posters in a different thread said DVRUpgrade was purchased by Weaknees. Maybe someone decided IC is hurting replacement hard drive sales.


----------



## magnus

Ok, that would explain it and the lack of response.

Edit: Well, I guess it is true.

http://www.superpages.com/bp/Culver-City-CA/Weaknees-L2052608413.htm?SRC=local

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/about.cfm



lew said:


> Posters in a different thread said DVRUpgrade was purchased by Weaknees. Maybe someone decided IC is hurting replacement hard drive sales.


----------



## jmace57

All I can say is 'they lost a customer". I went to the website yesterday to buy my third InstantCake purchase, but not at $40. I'll do it "the hard way".


----------



## kvnobrien

My Series 3 drive died this morning. I tried Weaknees but the drive was too damaged to get even the OS copied.

$40 for InstantCake - Money well spent. I would have spent hours trying to get the data off the old disk.


----------



## Ovit311

I have access to a friend with similar TivoHD just in case I need an image.


----------



## magnus

Well, there are a few things I would say about that.

1) Tivo should make this easier. The R15 for Directv had a way to restore a blank drive and get the OS on it automatically. I'm sure there is some way to get a small OS on it long enough to download the rest. Come on Tivo... do something to help out your consumers.

2) The software for making a backup is freely available on the internet. I suggest that everyone look into downloading it and making a backup of their drives.

3) The price for Instantcake is now in the realm of highway robbery.

I think that it would be a good idea to have a new thread or start posting in the old thread to get images.

Tivo should be ashamed of itself for item #1. They really should be able to load a small version of the OS onto a chip on the motherboard. Then when you put in a blank drive the small OS is installed. Once this is done then the first thing it does is call in to get the latest software.

How hard could this really be? Or is it really about getting customers to buy new units or pay for a repair when they really don't need it.



kvnobrien said:


> My Series 3 drive died this morning. I tried Weaknees but the drive was too damaged to get even the OS copied.
> 
> $40 for InstantCake - Money well spent. I would have spent hours trying to get the data off the old disk.


----------



## lessd

magnus said:


> Well, there are a few things I would say about that.
> 
> 1) Tivo should make this easier. The R15 for Directv had a way to restore a blank drive and get the OS on it automatically. I'm sure there is some way to get a small OS on it long enough to download the rest. Come on Tivo... do something to help out your consumers.
> 
> 2) The software for making a backup is freely available on the internet. I suggest that everyone look into downloading it and making a backup of their drives.
> 
> 3) The price for Instantcake is now in the realm of highway robbery.
> 
> I think that it would be a good idea to have a new thread or start posting in the old thread to get images.
> 
> Tivo should be ashamed of itself for item #1. They really should be able to load a small version of the OS onto a chip on the motherboard. Then when you put in a blank drive the small OS is installed. Once this is done then the first thing it does is call in to get the latest software.
> 
> How hard could this really be? Or is it really about getting customers to buy new units or pay for a repair when they really don't need it.


TiVo can't do this because the TiVo was not designed for a user to take apart like a computer, for one thing the power supply does not have a shield.


----------



## magnus

Come one, that's about the lamest thing I've ever heard. Um, don't touch the damn power supply then. 

I don't remember for sure but... the R15 did not seem to have shield for the power supply either. Was the R15 any more of a DVR that was designed to be taken apart? And yet it had the ability to do what I am describing.

Tivo should be totally ashamed of itself for this. This basic thing that Directv does better.



lessd said:


> TiVo can't do this because the TiVo was not designed for a user to take apart like a computer, for one thing the power supply does not have a shield.


----------



## T1V0

magnus said:


> Tivo should be totally ashamed of itself for this. This basic thing that Directv does better.


uhhh....not so much

directv does not configure their dvr's in this manner for customer convenience. they do so for their own convenience, and to reduce the possibility of tampering with their software.

both companies do not want their customers opening their boxes. why else would there be clauses in both of their terms of service against physically tampering with their hardware?

directv has customers in mind by automatically formatting blank drives? give me a break. if they did, then they would not offer external drive solutions (like tivo does) and would not waste time on legal verbage discouraging internal upgrades (like tivo does). both companies offer external drive upgrade solutions because of support and legal reasons. these options are 'plug and play' in both cases.

backup a copy of the software from a directv dvr and try to sell it online. heck, do so and offer to hand out the image for free via pm. I guarantee you'll be having some conversations with directv's legal counsel. you certainly won't be sponsoring any directv forums with your earnings.


----------



## magnus

Yep, all that's true but then again... you would not need to make a backup of sell it or PM it or whatever because the box would do all the work... like it should.


----------



## lessd

magnus said:


> Come one, that's about the lamest thing I've ever heard. Um, don't touch the damn power supply then.
> 
> I don't remember for sure but... the R15 did not seem to have shield for the power supply either. Was the R15 any more of a DVR that was designed to be taken apart? And yet it had the ability to do what I am describing.
> 
> Tivo should be totally ashamed of itself for this. This basic thing that Directv does better.


I can't argue with you about not touching the power supply, most people on this form change out drives and i never heard of anybody not unplugging the TiVo first, or getting hurt changing the drive, TiVo did not design the TiVo for a replaceable internal drive, like it or not. And for the external drive (except for the original Series 3) you must use the external drive setup TiVo tells you to, like that or not. When you purchase the product you are agreeing to these conditions, don't agree don't purchase. Would TiVo make more money if they had set their system up as you want, I don't think so, but i could wrong about that as they are not making any money now on hardware sales.


----------



## jmace57

I don't want to be a nanny, but if I recall correctly, the power supply can hold a charge for a whle after being unplugged.


----------



## lessd

jmace57 said:


> I don't want to be a nanny, but if I recall correctly, the power supply can hold a charge for a whle after being unplugged.


Yes like the old picture tube TV could hold a 25K volt charge for a while after being turned off, (I don't think the TiVo power supply would hold more than 12V after being turned off) but I still have never heard of anybody getting hurt taking apart a TiVo, but it could happen.


----------



## lew

Tivo tells customers not to open the box. They say the unit doesn't contain any user serviceable parts. The power supply isn't shielded. Old TV sets had the same warning. Tivo has decided not to spend the money (increase costs) by using a shielded power supply. Makes some sense to me.

I have more of an issue with GPS, MP3 players etc that don't allow customers to replace the battery.

Purchasing IC was one the suggested steps in "zippering" a DTivo. My guess is DVRUpgrade IC sales took a dive. Asume DVRupgrade needs to generate a certain amount of revenue to justify providing a minimum level of support and continuing to maintain the product. Fewer units sold means they need to charge a (much?) higher price to generate the minimum amount of revenue necessary for them to continue to offer the product.

I suspect some people will go back to "image begging".


----------



## TDiGuy

I just got robbed by DVRUpgrade for a drive with image. I have a R-10 and upgraded the drive with a 320 GB drive that is only $60 on amazon but because I don't have a landline phone to get the latest TiVo software I didn't have much choice. I paid their double price for the drive $139! This was an eBay TiVo that had 6.1 and I wanted 6.4 on it. Tried using a friends landline to force software update first so I could backup the image but didn't work. These software updates should come through the satellite instead of the phone. 

When my DTV contract is up I'm switching back to cable or hopefully Verizon FIOS


----------



## ronsch

TDiGuy said:


> I just got robbed by DVRUpgrade for a drive with image. I have a R-10 and upgraded the drive with a 320 GB drive that is only $60 on amazon but because I don't have a landline phone to get the latest TiVo software I didn't have much choice. I paid their double price for the drive $139! This was an eBay TiVo that had 6.1 and I wanted 6.4 on it. Tried using a friends landline to force software update first so I could backup the image but didn't work. These software updates should come through the satellite instead of the phone.
> 
> When my DTV contract is up I'm switching back to cable or hopefully Verizon FIOS


I believe the updates do come via the satellite. It requires the phone call to initiate the install. The phone call can be done via broadband so the land line isn't a requirement.


----------



## mr.unnatural

JoeTaxpayer said:


> I own multiple TiVos, series 2, 3, and HD.
> I've bought InstantCake for the 2 and 3, and it was worth every cent (at $20). If my drive fails on the HD, what other option would you suggest?
> A TB drive is $80 delivered, plus the $40, $120 total.
> 
> Buying the formatted drives would cost over $240. How is that $40 a ripoff?


Make a backup image of the original drive before it fails. I've made this a hard and fast rule with every Tivo I've ever owned. The only time I've ever had to buy an Instantcake image was back in the days when we were hacking our series 2 DTivos with S2 SA Tivo images.

If you have the knowledge to configure your PC and run Instantcake then you can certainly figure out the command to create a backup image. Not having backup for your Tivo is sheer foolishness because you _WILL_ need it at some point in time.

This is just common sense, folks. Creating a backup image costs you absolutely nothing. If you don't already have a backup then I would recommend you create one, pronto.

FYI - buying preformatted drives at 3-4 times the actual cost of the bare drive just proves that there _is_ a sucker born every minute.


----------



## lew

mr.unnatural said:


> FYI - buying preformatted drives at 3-4 times the actual cost of the bare drive just proves that there _is_ a sucker born every minute.


There are a couple of ebay sellers that offer preformatted drives with a more reasonable upcharge over the cost of a bare drive. I wonder how many preformatted drives outfits like Weaknees are selling. They may need to cover their fixed and marketing costs over a modest number of sales. DIYers probably won't pay much of a premium. I'm not sure if lowering the markup would generate very many extra sales.

Many of our tools don't work with a Mac. People with laptops (or old desktops) may need to purchase a USB-SATA adapter or an internal card. I can understand some customers not wanting to borrow a friends computer or buy extra adapters just to make a backup image.


----------



## mr.unnatural

And they're all selling illegal copies of the Tivo software. DVRUpgrade is the only licensed distributor of Tivo images. I'm surprised ebay hasn't shut the other vendors down.

If you don't have access to another PC to create a backup, how do you expect to use InstantCake? They both require the exact same software utilities and hardware to do the job. The only difference is that InstantCake automates the process and costs you $40.

For what a preformatted upgrade drive costs, you can buy a new larger hard drive and a used PC on ebay that will do the job and still have money left over. I keep an old PC in the closet that I use strictly for Tivo drive upgardes and running hard drive diagnostics. If you don't want to keep the PC when you're done, put it back on ebay or donate it to a local charity for the tax break. Either way you come out way ahead.


----------



## rrr22777

What has prompted the change in DVRUpgrade's policy to not release Instantcake for Premeire XL? Should not be because of licensing since they still sell upgraded drives!


----------



## Resist

Wil said:


> You have to add the customer service value and $40 is a bargain!


To you maybe, not to everyone else in this economy.


----------



## bob1xxx

Yeah thats nuts I hoping I can find the download image on my hard drive and honestly I was massively underwhelmed instant cakes support both sucked and blew two years ago when I upgraded my tivo hd to 1tb . There support boards were worthless and I only stumble on the correct command sequence by accident. (the cake folks think were all linux command line wizards and there suggestions seemed almost sadistically obtuse) . I wasted 8 hours over two days with instant cake, once that was done cracking open my tivo and install the new 1tb drive took 20 minutes and hour for the first start up with the new 1tb drive. Honestly with the lack of support 19.99 was 19.90 too much this should be freeware tivo gives out. Yeah it still cheaper than the tivo hd xl 40+ the hardrive , but I still dont like getting jacket for what is basiclly notting more than linux format program. Booo on the new 40.00 price.


----------



## Scott D

T1V0 said:


> uhhh....not so much
> 
> directv does not configure their dvr's in this manner for customer convenience. they do so for their own convenience, and to reduce the possibility of tampering with their software.
> 
> both companies do not want their customers opening their boxes. why else would there be clauses in both of their terms of service against physically tampering with their hardware?
> 
> directv has customers in mind by automatically formatting blank drives? give me a break. if they did, then they would not offer external drive solutions (like tivo does) and would not waste time on legal verbage discouraging internal upgrades (like tivo does). both companies offer external drive upgrade solutions because of support and legal reasons. these options are 'plug and play' in both cases.
> 
> backup a copy of the software from a directv dvr and try to sell it online. heck, do so and offer to hand out the image for free via pm. I guarantee you'll be having some conversations with directv's legal counsel. you certainly won't be sponsoring any directv forums with your earnings.


Let's do get one thing straight here and now. DirecTV owns those receivers. WE own the TiVo. So, therefore, we own the right to open it up.


----------



## lessd

Scott D said:


> Let's do get one thing straight here and now. DirecTV owns those receivers. WE own the TiVo. So, therefore, we own the right to open it up.


And TiVo has given itself the right to turn off your service if you do. TiVo has never enforced that provision that i know of.


----------



## StanSimmons

rrr22777 said:


> What has prompted the change in DVRUpgrade's policy to not release Instantcake for Premeire XL? Should not be because of licensing since they still sell upgraded drives!


When Weaknees bought DVRUpgrade, my guess is they didn't buy the guy that created the images.


----------



## magnus

At this point... I think it would be suicide to do so.



lessd said:


> And TiVo has given itself the right to turn off your service if you do. TiVo has never enforced that provision that i know of.


----------



## bob1xxx

My tivo is over 2 years old long passed the warranty phase so if I want to have 300 hours of hd recording I will. I've built at least 7 pc's from the ground up and work on over 100 (mine, friends and girlfriends  ) with zero issues. The biggest bother with cracking open a tivo for replacing the hard drive is finding those silly torex screwdrivers :up:


----------



## mr.unnatural

I think you meant to say Torx and not torex (which any "tech monkey" knows). FYI - they are quite simple to find if you bother to look around. You can get them at any Home Depot or Sears and almost anywhere that sells basic hand tools.


----------



## bob1xxx

mr.unnatural said:


> I think you meant to say Torx and not torex (which any "tech monkey" knows). FYI - they are quite simple to find if you bother to look around. You can get them at any Home Depot or Sears and almost anywhere that sells basic hand tools.


Yeah I got a cheapo boxer 30 piece mirco screwdriver/ torx driver set at Fry's for 9.99 , you missed my point that hard drive change was easy and the only tool necessary was the torx screwdrivers.


----------



## mr.unnatural

Tivo has no say over anything that Weaknees does over and above licensing the Tivo images for distribution. I've always found that Weaknees products are way overpriced so I've pretty much avoided them. You can buy used Tivos on ebay for a fraction of what they charge for a replacement power supply.



bob1xxx said:


> Yeah I got a cheapo boxer 30 piece mirco screwdriver/ torx driver set at Fry's for 9.99 , you missed my point that hard drive change was easy and the only tool necessary was the torx screwdrivers.


Nope, I didn't miss anything. I just have a pet peeve when people don't proofread their posts or at least go back and edit their mistakes. Just remember that whatever you post reflects back on you so if you don't want to come off as a complete moron, learn to spell.


----------



## magnus

My guess is they just want to sell their drive kits and have no intention of really trying to sell instantcake at all. I doubt that we will see an instantcake product for the Premiere and if we do it will be about $100. 



StanSimmons said:


> When Weaknees bought DVRUpgrade, my guess is they didn't buy the guy that created the images.


----------



## mr.unnatural

magnus said:


> My guess is they just want to sell their drive kits and have no intention of really trying to sell instantcake at all. I doubt that we will see an instantcake product for the Premiere and if we do it will be about $100.


Weaknees have their own drive kits that were in direct competition with DVRUpgrade. Buying DVRUpgrade was a smart business move on their part, if that is in fact what has occurred (I haven't kept up with the latest Tivo gossip). If you can't beat 'em, buy 'em.

I haven't followed the progress of the Premiere upgrade effort so I don't know if a method for backing up and restoring images works on that model yet. If it does then you'd be wise to go ahead and create a backup of your Premieres so you'll never need to buy an Instantcake image. I've created backup images of every OS version on every Tivo I've ever owned for this very reason. The only Instantcake image I ever bought was for a model I did not have in order to hack a series 2 DirecTivo for MRV functionality.

Back up your Tivos because your hard drive will eventually die, leaving you no recourse but to pay Weaknees' extortionist prices for a backup image.


----------



## bob1xxx

Hmmm I had nothing but tivo program guide up date issues every sense I upgrade to my 2tb hdr . I got the most recent instant cake image (back up to several sources) I wondering if the current image for the Tivo Hd is only half baked


----------



## lessd

bob1xxx said:


> Hmmm I had nothing but tivo program guide up date issues every sense I upgrade to my 2tb hdr . I got the most recent instant cake image (back up to several sources) I wondering if the current image for the Tivo Hd is only half baked


First make sure that the software matches you model number in the System Information screen Vxxxxxxxx652 or 648 .


----------



## magnus

All valid points and does seem like a good business move but still my guess is that if we see an instancake for the premiere that it will be way over priced or will be available when the series 5 comes out.



mr.unnatural said:


> Weaknees have their own drive kits that were in direct competition with DVRUpgrade. Buying DVRUpgrade was a smart business move on their part, if that is in fact what has occurred (I haven't kept up with the latest Tivo gossip). If you can't beat 'em, buy 'em.
> 
> I haven't followed the progress of the Premiere upgrade effort so I don't know if a method for backing up and restoring images works on that model yet. If it does then you'd be wise to go ahead and create a backup of your Premieres so you'll never need to buy an Instantcake image. I've created backup images of every OS version on every Tivo I've ever owned for this very reason. The only Instantcake image I ever bought was for a model I did not have in order to hack a series 2 DirecTivo for MRV functionality.
> 
> Back up your Tivos because your hard drive will eventually die, leaving you no recourse but to pay Weaknees' extortionist prices for a backup image.


----------



## Mojomanny

IMHO, you all are complaining about nothing. $40 to rescue a Tivo and make sure the people who worked behind the scenes get the money they are have earned seems very reasonable for me.

AND I just bought IC and it worked perfectly after my backup was fried!

If we do not allow the people who work behind the scenes to make money from their efforts, then why should we expect them to keep working on things?

Do any of you work for free?


----------



## classicsat

The point isn't that it is pay. The point is that it used to be $20. They basically doubled the price overnight.


----------



## magnus

In my opinion.... Weakness has no intention of selling any copies of instantcake. They are really doubling the price to make it easier to hock their drive kits.

The $40 makes no sense whatsoever... if you'd rather not throw away all your money then send me a PM and I'll make a backup of my drive for half the price. 



Mojomanny said:


> IMHO, you all are complaining about nothing. $40 to rescue a Tivo and make sure the people who worked behind the scenes get the money they are have earned seems very reasonable for me.
> 
> AND I just bought IC and it worked perfectly after my backup was fried!
> 
> If we do not allow the people who work behind the scenes to make money from their efforts, then why should we expect them to keep working on things?
> 
> Do any of you work for free?


----------



## bob1xxx

lessd said:


> First make sure that the software matches you model number in the System Information screen Vxxxxxxxx652 or 648 .


No Ive got the right version of instant cake my tivo model # is tcd652160 tivo hd version of instant cake . The guide update issue began after I went to my 2tb wd green hd, I had ZERO issues with 1tb wd green drive so I think cakes suport of 2tb hds is shakey at best. About every two weeks I have to restart the program guide:down:


----------



## bob1xxx

Or else instant cake needs to CLEARLY STATE on their WEB SITE that their format program for tivo hd DOES NOT SUPPORT hard drives larger than 1tb. Its a instant cake issue not a tivo hd hardware issue how do I know? Well I actually did download the wrong version for tivo hd xl back in June when me and my best friend got 2tb drives to upgrade are tivos I download the instant cake for tivo hd xl , I bake both of the 2tb hard drives and installed in are Tivo hd's and after a full restart are tivo hd's ran saw the full 2tb (300 hours of hd) but about every two weeks you got to re run the guide install because its not automatically updating Tivo for some wacky reson (most like borked instant cake). I serious think of disputing both charges (june and sept) instant cake charges for defective product. The Tivo hd will work with a 2tb drive instant cake needs to get there Sh&t together and update tivo hd format program or clearly state it for 1tb and under. I wonder what program their using for their insainely over priced 2tb hard drive kits they send out for the Tivo hd? I was high on cake but the tivo hd is antique and out of date :down::down::down::down::down::down:


----------



## lew

Instant Cake supplies a stock tivo image along with the software necessary to install the image in a hard drive.
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=370784
Gives you upgrade information but basically tivoHD software doesn't support 2T drives so IC doesn't either.

I guess the documentation could be better.



bob1xxx said:


> Or else instant cake needs to CLEARLY STATE on their WEB SITE that their format program for tivo hd DOES NOT SUPPORT hard drives larger than 1tb. Its a instant cake issue not a tivo hd hardware issue how do I know? Well I actually did download the wrong version for tivo hd xl back in June when me and my best friend got 2tb drives to upgrade are tivos I download the instant cake for tivo hd xl , I bake both of the 2tb hard drives and installed in are Tivo hd's and after a full restart are tivo hd's ran saw the full 2tb (300 hours of hd) but about every two weeks you got to re run the guide install because its not automatically updating Tivo for some wacky reson (most like borked instant cake). I serious think of disputing both charges (june and sept) instant cake charges for defective product. The Tivo hd will work with a 2tb drive instant cake needs to get there Sh&t together and update tivo hd format program or clearly state it for 1tb and under. I wonder what program their using for their insainely over priced 2tb hard drive kits they send out for the Tivo hd? I was high on cake but the tivo hd is antique and out of date :down::down::down::down::down::down:


----------



## bob1xxx

lew said:


> Instant Cake supplies a stock tivo image along with the software necessary to install the image in a hard drive.
> http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=370784
> Gives you upgrade information but basically tivoHD software doesn't support 2T drives so IC doesn't either.
> 
> I guess the documentation could be better.


I'm sorry but the tivo hd DOES RECOGNIZE 2tb drive with the instant cake tivo hd xl format it is NOT a tivo hd hardware issue if the tivo hd instant cake software was updated a 2tb drive would work fine. My friends got a 2tb hardrive in his tivo hd right now it sees the whole hardrive (300 hours of hd) it only has the program guide update bug right now otherwise it works fine. I see no real reason for not to update the tivo hd formate program in face of the reality of cheap 2tb hard drives . Why to they sell 2tb hardrive upgrade kits for the tivo hd? And failing the update they need to CLEARLY state that tivo hd with there format only work up to 1tb? Im sorry I still think the 20.00 price increase for a basically obsolete , poor document program is shady at best:down:


----------



## lew

Instant cake provides a way to install stock tivo software on a bare drive.

You can't use Tivo HDXL software on a TivoHD. I don't remember if the issues arrive when your drive starts to fill with recordings or when tivo upgrades the software to the next version. Do a search if you want to know the exact issues. The fact that you can install the software, and the fact that it initially appears to work is irrelevant.

Some posters are using 2T drives in the TivoHD by using a hybrid image, part TivoHD and part Tivo HDXL.

DVRUpgrade is offering stock images. Stock tivo software doesn't support using 1.5T and 2T drives (using full capacity) in a TivoHD.

IC may be overpriced. May be poorly supported. May not be documented very well. Would be more useful if they offered a version that included the hybrid image. Those are individual decisions regarding value.

That doesn't change the fact that IC is doing exactly what was promised. Allowing you to install stock software on a bare drive.

The release notes tell you the maximum supported drive is 1T.

Your posts reflect the problem with IC. The product was originally designed, and priced, for customers who know what they're doing and are just looking for a clean image. You're complaining because the product only does what was promised, not what you thought it would do.

The product wasn't designed for people who order the wrong software and complain when it doesn't work. It wasn't designed to work around tivo limitations regarding drive size upgrades.



bob1xxx said:


> I'm sorry but the tivo hd DOES RECOGNIZE 2tb drive with the instant cake tivo hd xl format it is NOT a tivo hd hardware issue if the tivo hd instant cake software was updated a 2tb drive would work fine. My friends got a 2tb hardrive in his tivo hd right now it sees the whole hardrive (300 hours of hd) it only has the program guide update bug right now otherwise it works fine. I see no real reason for not to update the tivo hd formate program in face of the reality of cheap 2tb hard drives . Why to they sell 2tb hardrive upgrade kits for the tivo hd? And failing the update they need to CLEARLY state that tivo hd with there format only work up to 1tb? Im sorry I still think the 20.00 price increase for a basically obsolete , poor document program is shady at best:down:


----------



## lessd

lew said:


> You can't use Tivo HDXL software on a TivoHD. I don't remember if the issues arrive when your drive starts to fill with recordings or when tivo upgrades the software to the next version. Do a search if you want to know the exact issues. The fact that you can install the software, and the fact that it initially appears to work is irrelevant.


TiVo-HDXL software used in a TiVo-HD will seem to work but the guide data after the first 14 day load will not come into your TiVo-HD. You can get around this by doing a new guided setup every 7 days or so, or get the 2Tb image that will work on any drive from 1Tb to 2Tb in the TiVo-HD.


----------



## bob1xxx

Well good luck finding a usable link for 2TB "Broflovski" Hybrid TiVo HD Image this site seems to have sanitized any reference to it and it does not seem available after doing basic Google search. Still tivo hd image of instant cake so clearly state it 1tb or smaller.... please IC apologist acknowledge that....wow. PS if anyone has a usable link please PM to me


----------



## bob1xxx

lessd said:


> TiVo-HDXL software used in a TiVo-HD will seem to work but the guide data after the first 14 day load will not come into your TiVo-HD. You can get around this by doing a new guided setup every 7 days or so, or get the 2Tb image that will work on any drive from 1Tb to 2Tb in the TiVo-HD.


Yeah i know LOL


----------



## lew

I don't really think IC is worth the money but that's an individual decision. A person who's looking for a good image might think it's worth it.

I've had some "issues" with some of DVRUpgrade's policies. However I think the pp is in this thread is unreasonable.

He used IC for the HDXL on his TivoHD.
The release notes suggests you don't use IC with a drive larger then 1T. The upgrade thread on TCF gives complete information.
A search on TCF shows 30 posts regarding the hybrid image. There is no censoring.
The poster developed the image is no longer interested in offering links.


----------



## mr.unnatural

bob1xxx said:


> Well good luck finding a usable link for 2TB "Broflovski" Hybrid TiVo HD Image this site seems to have sanitized any reference to it ....


No big shock there. This site has a history of blocking links or references to sites that provide good hacking info for Tivos. It's ironic in that many of the hacks developed at those sites have been rolled into the latest Tivo OS versions, yet we're still blocked from referencing or linking to them. Any mention of them in a private message even gets censored.


----------



## lew

bob1xxx said:


> Well good luck finding a usable link for 2TB "Broflovski" Hybrid TiVo HD Image this site seems to have sanitized any reference to it and it does not seem available after doing basic Google search. Still tivo hd image of instant cake so clearly state it 1tb or smaller.... please IC apologist acknowledge that....wow. PS if anyone has a usable link please PM to me


I'm not an apologist for IC. My personal opinion is it's overpriced. Current support is poor to non-existent. It is the only legitimate source of tivo software.

That doesn't change the fact that you used IC for a different model. You blamed IC for your guide data issues. You didn't read the release notes which indicate using a drive larger then 1T isn't supported. You didn't read the long thread on TCF which has correct information. You insisted IC was at fault, even after I told you stock tivo software would have given you the same issues you got from IC.

Tivo has gone after sites that host tivos software. Even the other forum doesn't provide links to sources of tivo images.

You can continue to hunt for the hybrid image. You can purchase a drive from ebay that's ready to drop in. $180 for a 2T drive, ready to drop in, is reasonable. You can use IC with a smaller drive. You have options.

IC did what it said it would do, just not what you wanted it to do.


----------



## bob1xxx

lew said:


> I'm not an apologist for IC. My personal opinion is it's overpriced. Current support is poor to non-existent. It is the only legitimate source of tivo software.
> 
> That doesn't change the fact that you used IC for a different model. You blamed IC for your guide data issues. You didn't read the release notes which indicate using a drive larger then 1T isn't supported. You didn't read the long thread on TCF which has correct information. You insisted IC was at fault, even after I told you stock tivo software would have given you the same issues you got from IC.
> 
> Tivo has gone after sites that host tivos software. Even the other forum doesn't provide links to sources of tivo images.
> 
> You can continue to hunt for the hybrid image. You can purchase a drive from ebay that's ready to drop in. $180 for a 2T drive, ready to drop in, is reasonable. You can use IC with a smaller drive. You have options.
> 
> IC did what it said it would do, just not what you wanted it to do.


REALLY? Why are the IC people selling pre bake 2tb hard drive kits for the tivo hd? what software are they using? for the insane price 499.00? When I can get a 2tb from newegg for 120.00? Look I'm just saying that things don't add up. And my accidental loading the IC tivo hd xl format on my 2tb drive proves that there is no hardware issue with the tivo hd from making the 2tb drives not work . And I disagree with would it really kill the IC if they clearly stated that their IC tivo hd format is only good for 1tb and under on the front page of the sales page? And yes Im still on the hunt for the hybrid image so I can my best friend and my own 2tb hd's can be up and running as advertised.


----------



## lew

bob1xxx said:


> REALLY? Why are the IC people selling pre bake 2tb hard drive kits for the tivo hd? what software are they using? for the insane price 499.00? When I can get a 2tb from newegg for 120.00? Look I'm just saying that things don't add up. And my accidental loading the IC tivo hd xl format on my 2tb drive proves that there is* no hardware issue with the tivo hd from making the 2tb drives not work . *And I disagree with would it really kill the IC if they clearly stated that their IC tivo hd format is only good for 1tb and under on the front page of the sales page? And yes Im still on the hunt for the hybrid image so I can my best friend and my own 2tb hd's can be up and running as advertised.


You seem to be having a problem reading my posts. I'll try to make it easier for you.

1) STOCK TIVO SOFTWARE WON'T ALLOW YOU TO USE A 2T drive in a TivoHD

2) IC only supplies genuine, unaltered, tivo software.

You can continue your hunt for a hybrid image. You can purchase such a drive from an ebay seller with a nominal markup off the cost of a bare drive. You can purchase a 2T solution from Wekanees.

Continuing to whine because IC isn't such a product is a waste of time. Really not fair to attack a product just because it does what it says it does and not what you thought did.

Your point really applies to tivo and not the makers of IC. Tivo could easily modify the software for the TivoHD so it could accommodate larger drives.

The 2T solution from Weaknees is 2 1T drives. One drive is internal and the other drive is external. Not the most cost effective way to go but a method that doesn't require modifying tivo's software.


----------



## cupton50

I have the TCD652160 with the 20 hours of hd. Great huh. I'm a computer nut so I'm pretty sure I can upgrade it to the 1 tb. What I don't understand is the software aspect of it. I have a pentium 4 3.2 ghz with 4 gig a 350gig internal and a 1tb external for backups. I have a copy of Nero that is three years old that I believe can make an image. I don't know how. I can backup a dvd with other software. Now the big question. Where can I get a step by step instruction on making a backup or image. If I install the tivo drive in my computer I can copy it, but I'm still lost. Any help? Thanks alot.


----------



## bob1xxx

lew said:


> You seem to be having a problem reading my posts. I'll try to make it easier for you.
> 
> 1) STOCK TIVO SOFTWARE WON'T ALLOW YOU TO USE A 2T drive in a TivoHD
> 
> 2) IC only supplies genuine, unaltered, tivo software.
> 
> You can continue your hunt for a hybrid image. You can purchase such a drive from an ebay seller with a nominal markup off the cost of a bare drive. You can purchase a 2T solution from Wekanees.
> 
> Continuing to whine because IC isn't such a product is a waste of time. Really not fair to attack a product just because it does what it says it does and not what you thought did.
> 
> Your point really applies to tivo and not the makers of IC. Tivo could easily modify the software for the TivoHD so it could accommodate larger drives.
> 
> The 2T solution from Weaknees is 2 1T drives. One drive is internal and the other drive is external. Not the most cost effective way to go but a method that doesn't require modifying tivo's software.


Well shouting lewd, I mean lew I was able to track down a copy of the mythical 2TB "Broflovski" Hybrid TiVo HD Image from a HELPFUL forum member who PM'd me for 12.00 bucks via pay pal, I got the cd by 1st class mail and now I have a TWO FULLY functioning tivo hd's with 2tb hard drives with 319 hours of HD recording time:up:. I know IC cake fans (hey lew you own instant cake or something? very huffy) seem to think IC is the cats meow but IC serious needs to be updated with the reality of dirt cheap 2tb hdr's. The hybrid format loaded flawlessly and with no error #59 prat falls and with the winmfs gui is was a much more rapid and user friendly process (why in gods name IC has not come with winmfs gui that work under windows I'll never know). The many reason for the hunt to fix the tivo hd 2tb limit was I felt bad for my best friend who I sold on how simple it was to upgrade tivo hd's . Well now that problem has been solved by a HELPFUL FORUM MEMBER:up:. Oh well live and learn but at least it all came out with a happy ending


----------



## lew

You seem to have difficulty reading my posts. I already told you. 
I don't own IC
I think it's overpriced
I think it's poorly supported.

Doesn't change the fact that your complaints aren't valid. The product does what it says it does, just not what you wanted it to.

I don't think too much of a member selling the works of others, unless he has permission. I don't know what member has the legal or moral right to sell a tivo image that was modified by Broflovksi. The image was made available to others to use and share. Not to sell.



bob1xxx said:


> Well shouting lewd, I mean lew I was able to track down a copy of the mythical 2TB "Broflovski" Hybrid TiVo HD Image from a HELPFUL forum member who PM'd me for 12.00 bucks via pay pal, I got the cd by 1st class mail and now I have a TWO FULLY functioning tivo hd's with 2tb hard drives with 319 hours of HD recording time:up:*. I know IC cake fans (hey lew you own instant cake or something? very huffy)* seem to think IC is the cats meow but IC serious needs to be updated with the reality of dirt cheap 2tb hdr's. The hybrid format loaded flawlessly and with no error #59 prat falls and with the winmfs gui is was a much more rapid and user friendly process (why in gods name IC has not come with winmfs gui that work under windows I'll never know). The many reason for the hunt to fix the tivo hd 2tb limit was I felt bad for my best friend who I sold on how simple it was to upgrade tivo hd's . Well now that problem has been solved by a HELPFUL FORUM MEMBER:up:. Oh well live and learn but at least it all came out with a happy ending


----------



## lew

cupton50 said:


> I have the TCD652160 with the 20 hours of hd. Great huh. I'm a computer nut so I'm pretty sure I can upgrade it to the 1 tb. What I don't understand is the software aspect of it. I have a pentium 4 3.2 ghz with 4 gig a 350gig internal and a 1tb external for backups. I have a copy of Nero that is three years old that I believe can make an image. I don't know how. I can backup a dvd with other software. Now the big question. Where can I get a step by step instruction on making a backup or image. If I install the tivo drive in my computer I can copy it, but I'm still lost. Any help? Thanks alot.


You want winMFS. You can get it from mfslive.org Spend the few dollars, around $10 on eaby, for a USB/SATA adapter. You won't have to open up your PC.


----------



## cupton50

My computer stays open. I'm always upgrading something or another. Why do I need the usb/sata adapter? And are you saying if I get winmfs it will walk me through the upgrade from the tiny tine hd that's in it to a 1tb internal that I'm wamt to put in it?


----------



## lew

cupton50 said:


> My computer stays open. I'm always upgrading something or another. Why do I need the usb/sata adapter? And are you saying if I get winmfs it will walk me through the upgrade from the tiny tine hd that's in it to a 1tb internal that I'm wamt to put in it?


You don't need the USB/sata adapter. It avoids having to open your PC and find a long enough sata cable and power cable to hook up your tivo drive. Sounds like you have a PC that's already set up for upgrades.

mfslive.org has some easy instructions.

Upgrade process is easier (and faster) if you don't need to backup your recordings.

Basically you hook up your original drive. Use winMFS to backup (create a truncated image--less then 500mb). The backup file goes on your PCs hard drive. Remove your old drive. Hook up your new drive. Restore your backup file to your new drive. Say yes when it asks if you want to expand. That will setup your tivo software, cable card settings and season pass information but not your recordings. Use the supersize option.

It's that easy.

Keeping your recording requires installing both the old and new drives in your PC at the same time.


----------



## cupton50

What do most people recomend for a 1tb internal. I used to use Western Digital for many years in computers but they started making some shakey drives lately. I use seagate now. Thanks.


----------



## kap0w

UPDATE: Thanks to all the super helpful folks around here, one day later, my TiVo is booting again. I assume I can get my lifetime service back but for now I'm online. If anyone else needs help, the people around here are the place to get it.

---
Original:I'm getting back on that image begging thing. S2 TCD240040. PM me if there is a better place to post. Wish I wasn't out of options but I just can't pony up $40 to fix something that I bought fare and square with software that may or may not work. I'll do it the hard way - just need the basic bits to start with!
---


----------



## mskusa

Sorry to sound really ignorant, but can someone please tell me how to create a backup image of my original TiVo hard drives? The last time I upgraded one of my Tivo's hard drive, I was able to use the Instantcake software from dvrupgrade that I bought for $20, which I felt was a fair price. But, $39.99 is way too expensive and there is no way I can afford that! I can't understand how they can justify doubling their price for this software overnight! But, if Weaknees did buy out dvrupgrade, then that totally explains the mile high price hike! Thank you.


----------



## lew

Easiest program is winMFS. Download the program from mfslive.org You want to make a truncated backup. There is a quick start guide on the site.


----------



## mskusa

Thanks Lew. I'll give it a try. I hope you won't mind my asking, but what is a "truncated backup"? Sorry... I'm trying to learn all this as I don't have a computer background. I'll let you know how I get on. I'm very grateful for any guidance/tips you or any one on this forum can give me. You guys are my life-savers, especially now that Instantcake software is out the window! I still can't believe Weaknees bought out dvrupgrade. It reminds me of George Bailey vs Mr. Potter in It's a Wonderful Life... Too bad George Bailey didn't stick around and fight for the small guys in this instance.;P Have a great afternoon & weekend! Thanks again!


----------



## cupton50

bob1xxx said:


> Yeah thats nuts I hoping I can find the download image on my hard drive and honestly I was massively underwhelmed instant cakes support both sucked and blew two years ago when I upgraded my tivo hd to 1tb . There support boards were worthless and I only stumble on the correct command sequence by accident. (the cake folks think were all linux command line wizards and there suggestions seemed almost sadistically obtuse) . I wasted 8 hours over two days with instant cake, once that was done cracking open my tivo and install the new 1tb drive took 20 minutes and hour for the first start up with the new 1tb drive. Honestly with the lack of support 19.99 was 19.90 too much this should be freeware tivo gives out. Yeah it still cheaper than the tivo hd xl 40+ the hardrive , but I still dont like getting jacket for what is basiclly notting more than linux format program. Booo on the new 40.00 price.


I have searched through the posts here and have not found exactly what I need. I have a brand new replacement Tivo 652160, refurb. unit from Tivo. Never plugged in. I have a brand new internal Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200 rpm model ST1000528AS. I want to pull the drive that is in the refurb Tivo and install the 1tb drive. I have the MFSWin program. I am a computer junkie so I know all there is about building and repairing PC's. I have never worked on a Tivo. I have printed out the Tivo upgrade instructions, the MFSLive software huide read first list, and the MFSLive = setting up computer,MFSLive FAQ list. and finally a screen shot of mfscopy showing (source drives A: B: Destination drives A: B Options. Status and start. Is there ANYTHING else I need to print out that will give me a step buy step or additional information? I am going to guess that it is not as easy as a computer as in disconnect old drive and put in new drive right put in OS (XP) make connections and go play games huh. LOL Any help would be greatly appreciated. I still do not understand it. Could you be so kind and kind of give me a step by step. My computer is a pentium 4 3.2 gig with 4 gig of ram 2 dvd burners, Win XP, a 360 gig hd 2 or 3 sata. Can I take the drive out of the new ,refurb, tivo install it in my computer and copy everything that is on it then remove it and put in the new 1tb and copy all of that on the new 1tb and then install it back in the tive and plug it in? thanks.


----------



## ggieseke

WinMFS is simple, especially since you don't have any recordings to save. Take the drive out of the TiVo and hook it up to your computer. Don't worry when Windows doesn't recognize it an don't open up Disk Management - just crank up WinMFS, select the drive and make a truncated backup. Hook up the new drive the same way and restore the truncated backup. Put it into the TiVo and boot it up. EZPZ.

With multiple SATA ports you could do it in on step, but it's nice to keep a truncated backup around on your computer.


----------



## cupton50

I hate to sound stupid but what is a "truncated backup"? I see it all over the forum but I am not familar with the term. I probably know it as something else. I hope. I was going to put the drive in the computer and then copy everything to a special folder, swap drives to the new one and then copy all the info to the new drive. Thanks


----------



## lew

A truncated backup doesn't backup your recordings. It backs up the software, SPs etc. It backs it up into one compressed file. 

You restore the backup file to a new drive. When you restore the file you have an option to expand in order to use your entire drive.

Don't buy a driver larger then 1T, unless you're prepared to do some homework.


----------



## cupton50

I take it the mfs program makes the truncated backup from the tivo drive and the puts it on the new 1tb drive.


----------



## lew

cupton50 said:


> I take it the mfs program makes the truncated backup from the tivo drive and the puts it on the new 1tb drive.


go to the mfslive.org website. Print the quickstart directions.

Generally you connect your tivo drive to your PC. Some people use a USB/SAT adapter so they don't even have to open up their computer. The trucated backup goes on your PC. You disconnect the tivo drive and connect your new drive. You restore the backup to the new drive and then expand.

Most time consuming step is finding the torx T10 and T15 screwdrivers that are on the bottom of your tool box. Gett your tivo out of your entertainment step also takes time. The backup and restore only takes a few minutes.


----------



## cupton50

lew said:


> go to the mfslive.org website. Print the quickstart directions.
> 
> Generally you connect your tivo drive to your PC. Some people use a USB/SAT adapter so they don't even have to open up their computer. The trucated backup goes on your PC. You disconnect the tivo drive and connect your new drive. You restore the backup to the new drive and then expand.
> 
> Most time consuming step is finding the torx T10 and T15 screwdrivers that are on the bottom of your tool box. Gett your tivo out of your entertainment step also takes time. The backup and restore only takes a few minutes.


I'm doing something wrong. The Tivo 160 gig drive is hooked up to my computer. MFS see's it as a source drive it does see my main C: drive and that is where I want to put the backup. It will not let me put the tuncated file there. Mfs will not show anything as a destination drive. It says none. I have highlighted it and it still says none. I am trying to do the tivo in first, truncated copy, then swap it with the 1tb drive instead of 2 drives in the computer at the same time. HELPPPPPPPPPPPPP.


----------



## cupton50

I'm still doing something wrong. I backed up the truncated file in a file I called old tivo.tbk. Now with the new drive hooked up I go to restore- tive drive. I have MFS find the file called oldtivo.tbk. Then when I click start is says "not a valid backup file. I feel I getting closer but not there yet. I think I know what MFS stands for. It's for people like me who are MOTH$#&#37; #[email protected]%^&* STUPID.


----------



## lew

Are you using winMFS or MFSTools? What model tivo do you have? Are you trying to use a backup file you created? If so does the original drive work? Backing up a corrupt drive won't always give you a usable backup file.

S1 or S2 use IDE drives. You have to set up the jumpers on the drive for primary or secondary master or slave.


----------



## cupton50

I am using winmfs that has tools in it. The Tivo model number is tcd 652160. It's a HD unit. It is a replacement from Tivo. It is a refurb. I just took it out of the box and I have never hooked it up. When it asked about the truncated drive I just called it oldtivo.tbk. It seemed to work ok to make the truncated backup. It recognized the tivo drive as a 160gig. Then when I tried to restore the backup on the new 1tb. It recognized the 1tb but would not recognize the oldtivo.tbk. There were no jumpers on the old drive so I didn't put any on the new one. Any ideas?


----------



## lew

What is the size of the truncated backup file? It should be around 450 MB.

You said you never hooked up the tivo. It's possible you got a defective unit. Why not hook up the tivo. Make sure it works for a week. Give the software time to update before you void the warranty. JMO but why would you void the warranty without at least making sure the unit isn't DOA?

Are you using a USB-SATA adapter? Some adapters don't work with some motherboards.


----------



## cupton50

Well it's like this. The first HD tivo I got was in November of 09. It was defective after a couple of months. They shipped a replacement (REFURB) unit to me. Then it started acting up recently. I talked to tivo and they wanted to charge me even though my one year warranty was not up. I finally gave in and this is the one they sent me. I told them I would never by a tivo again because of their warranty policy. You could have a brand new unit for 4 days and replace it and your one year warranty turns into either 30 or 90 days, Their chose. OK I just looked at the backup file and it is zero bites. I have already pulled the drive. I'll put it back in in an hour or so (I'm a night owl, retired lol) How can they tell the warranty is voided? There were no seals just screws. As for the adapter, I just unhooked one of my DVD players and plugged in the hard drive. I don't understand why it didn't copy anything. It would not surprise me if they sent me another piece of #$&#37;^.


----------



## lew

This thread is about instant cake. Post it somewhere else and other posters might see it and give you some suggestions.

1) Hook up the tivo. Force some connections. Let it D/L new software.
2) What kind of computer? What kind of interface is your DVD using? eSATA? What kind of wire is plugging into your computer and what kind of wire is plugging into your hard drive? Make sure you're trying to put the backup file on your PC hard drive. Not sure of wat kind of windows you're using. You may need to log in as an administrator.

Try my suggestions. Doesn't work post on the mfslive forums. I may be missing something obvious.


----------



## cupton50

OK Sorry about posting in the wrong spot. Last post here. computer is Intel 3.2ghz p4 w/4gig ram, 350gig hd internal and 1TB external, xp w/sp2, nvidia gs7600. Connect to hd and 2 dvd burners are sata cables w/power adapter built on. Thats how I hooked up the tivo and new 1tb drives. I have taken your advice and put the new refurb unit back together and have it going. No problem. I'll leave it alone until next week and try again. Thanks again for all your time and help. When I start again next week and it doesn't work I'll post on either the upgrade or the winmfs forums. Thank you


----------



## GoalieEd

I just checked for a Sony series one unit and the price is now $49.99. 

From what I've researched all the modifications needed to update that old of a unit (larger hd support) seems difficult on my own.


----------



## pakurtin

Product description for Instant Cake should include the need for user to posess a fairly new PC in order to image new HDDs for TiVo. I've been working two weeks and counting now on trying to get a new SATA WD10EVDS drive to simply be recognized by my 5-year-old ASUS K8V-X motherboard, with no success and very high frustration level.

It should be noted that I posted to IC forum with zero replies; thanks IC!


----------



## lessd

pakurtin said:


> Product description for Instant Cake should include the need for user to posess a fairly new PC in order to image new HDDs for TiVo. I've been working two weeks and counting now on trying to get a new SATA WD10EVDS drive to simply be recognized by my 5-year-old ASUS K8V-X motherboard, with no success and very high frustration level.
> 
> It should be noted that I posted to IC forum with zero replies; thanks IC!


If you don't have a USB 2 port on your computer install a USB 2 card, after that purchase a USB to SATA external case, you should be all set.


----------



## HomeUser

This link to the ASUS support may help.
Why can't my SATA-II hard drive be detected on VIA VT8237 chipset based motherboard?


----------



## Techdem

magnus said:


> InstantCake for TiVo Units (download) $39.99 !?!?
> 
> Wow, I'm no longer seeing the value in that at double the price.


I agree, bring back the damned FTP repositories!


----------



## mr.unnatural

Buy a used working Tivo on ebay of the same make and model. Make a backup image of the drive and restore it to your Tivo. Plug it in and let it upgrade to the latest version. Make a new backup so you'll have a current image. Sell the used Tivo on ebay and get your money back. Total cost should only be about $10-15 for getting the Tivo shipped to you. You can usually get used Tivos for less than what Instantcake costs.


----------



## unitron

mr.unnatural said:


> Buy a used working Tivo on ebay of the same make and model. Make a backup image of the drive and restore it to your Tivo. Plug it in and let it upgrade to the latest version. Make a new backup so you'll have a current image. Sell the used Tivo on ebay and get your money back. Total cost should only be about $10-15 for getting the Tivo shipped to you. You can usually get used Tivos for less than what Instantcake costs.


Shipping via the post office runs $18 to $20 for an S2 DT in original box with all the stuff that came with it.


----------



## magnus

unitron said:


> Shipping via the post office runs $18 to $20 for an S2 DT in original box with all the stuff that came with it.


Ok, then buy one at a garage sale or craigslist for $5.


----------



## unitron

mr.unnatural said:


> Buy a used working Tivo on ebay of the same make and model. Make a backup image of the drive and restore it to your Tivo. Plug it in and let it upgrade to the latest version. Make a new backup so you'll have a current image. Sell the used Tivo on ebay and get your money back. Total cost should only be about $10-15 for getting the Tivo shipped to you. You can usually get used Tivos for less than what Instantcake costs.


On second thought, buy a used of the same model from eBay or Craigslist, $20 for the TiVo, $20 to ship, same price as IC, but now you have a parts machine.


----------



## mr.unnatural

unitron said:


> Shipping via the post office runs $18 to $20 for an S2 DT in original box with all the stuff that came with it.


Anyone that ships electronics via the US Postal Service ought to have their heads examined. I spent two years installing mail sorting machines in US postal facilities all over the country and they are without a doubt the most careless package handlers I have ever seen, except perhaps for baggage handlers for the airlines. Anytime I buy electronics on ebay and the seller lists the USPS as their shipper I inform them that I will refuse delivery if they ship it through the Post Office. I don't mind paying a couple bucks extra to ensure it arrives in working condition with no damage.

I always ship via a quality ground shipping service like FedEx Ground/Home Delivery. I choose FedEx G/HD because they have the lowest rates and deliver on Saturdays with no surcharge. Regular FedEx and UPS ground rates are outrageously high. I can usually ship a Tivo cross country with all accessories for around $15-20, and maybe a little less. That includes insurance, which the USPS charges you extra for (just hope you never have to file a claim with them).


----------



## Kenny4200

wow...instantcake is 40 bucks...thats alot for an image....just trying to raise my post count guys..so i can talk to the relevant individuals to fix my tivo drive


----------



## Kenny4200

anybody know if a TCD540040 (40gb) image will work with a TCD540080 (80gb model)...are the images compatible...i own both and the 80gb drive is "fried" ...so checking if i backup the 40gb and use it to restore/upgrade my 80gb ? thanks....forum members


----------



## unitron

Kenny4200 said:


> wow...instantcake is 40 bucks...thats alot for an image....just trying to raise my post count guys..so i can talk to the relevant individuals to fix my tivo drive


What's wrong with your TiVo drive?

What's the model number of the TiVo?

(it's on the back, probably starts with TCD)

How do you know it's the drive and not the power supply?

By the time we've gotten all that straightened out, you should have more than enough posts.


----------



## unitron

Kenny4200 said:


> anybody know if a TCD540040 (40gb) image will work with a TCD540080 (80gb model)...are the images compatible...i own both and the 80gb drive is "fried" ...so checking if i backup the 40gb and use it to restore/upgrade my 80gb ? thanks....forum members


The TCD540040 image, at least the one I have available for free download, will fit on any drive at least as big, LBA number wise as the Maxtor* it came off of, and will work in any of the TCD540xxx series

(There was a TCD542xxx, which is almost the same thing but doesn't do analog over the air. I don't know if the image will work for it or not)

*The Maxtors used in S2s seemed to be slightly larger than WD or Seagate models of the same nominal size


----------



## unitron

Kenny4200 said:


> anybody know if a TCD540040 (40gb) image will work with a TCD540080 (80gb model)...are the images compatible...i own both and the 80gb drive is "fried" ...so checking if i backup the 40gb and use it to restore/upgrade my 80gb ? thanks....forum members


If you use a TCD540040 to get your image from, partitions 12 and 13 will be smaller than they are on a stock TCD540080, but you can expand into whatever size the new drive is (up to 1TB, anyway), by adding partitions 14 and 15 with the mfsadd command.


----------

